# Sphagnum Peat Moss



## mattb180 (16 Aug 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend me a good, safe brand of the above to add to my filter?

Thanks!


----------



## dw1305 (16 Aug 2015)

Hi all, 
I'd probably go for ethically sourced long strand sphagnum moss from Chile or New Zealand. They sell it for vivaria and re-potting insectivorous plants. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mattb180 (21 Aug 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I'd probably go for ethically sourced long strand sphagnum moss from Chile or New Zealand. They sell it for vivaria and re-potting insectivorous plants.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Aug 2015)

Tyne Valley Aquatics,on-line only , sell Peat Moss Balls in net bags for acidic loving fish, to place in a filter,got a good mention from Nathan Hill,you could check the source as Darrel says


----------

